# wood in" Upr "Clear Creek spring cleaning



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Good job boys.. Great to log on (no pun intended) and see not one but 2 threads about a little spring cleanin !! 

Tis the time to clean your local creek...

Get er done!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Also a log in the usual spot on Lower Clear Creek in the Screaming Quarter mile. I clean that spot just about every year but I'm getting old. I'm getting tired of being the 200th paddler down lower CC and being the only one to eddy out and get the log out of there. Somebody else can do it this year 

Easy enough to pull out with one person. Right side about 1/2 way down on the biggest rock in the rapid that has a 8ft channel on the right side that always catches a log or two. It is a hazard to swimmers trying for the right hand bank (the wrong side, but it happens all the time once it gets to > 1000 cfs).


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

Just post when you want to do some cleaning and I'll show up. Also bring some others with me. I don't feel bad about others not helping (or at least too bad about it), it's just river karma.


----------

